# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Malte Rathmann ist verstorben

## Hans-J.

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

eine unendlich traurige Nachricht erreicht mich soeben.

Unser Mitbetroffener lieber Malte Rathmann ist auf die Nacht zum 28.06.2016 zuhause verstorben.
Es traf wohl alle unerwartet, denn es war ein Herzinfarkt. 

So noch voller Therapiepläne ist er ohne Schmerzen friedlich entschlafen.

Seiner Brigitte, seinen Kindern und besonders seinen Enkelkindern - die er noch so oft sehen und erleben konnte - mein tiefes Mitgefühl.

*"Menschen treten in unser Leben und begleiten uns eine Weile. Einige  bleiben für immer, denn sie hinterlassen Spuren in unseren Herzen"*


Hans-J.

----------


## daniela3

traurig....mein Beileid an die Family.

Was mir immer öfters auffällt ist, dass PC Betroffene gleichzeitig auch Herzprobleme haben. Oder ist es ein Zufall?

----------


## Georg_

Daniela,

eine Hormontherapie führt zu einem erhöhten Risiko für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen. Allerdings wird dies einem nur auffallen, wenn man eine entsprechende Statistik macht, da es insgesamt niedrig ist.

Mein Eindruck ist außerdem, dass Prostatakrebskranke in der Regel eher nicht schlank sind und dann natürlich auch deshalb ein höheres Risiko an Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen haben. Dazu kommt das Alter in dem der Prostatakrebs meist auftritt.

Gruß

Georg

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Brigitte
das ist jetzt wirklich eine traurige Nachricht und wir sind sehr betroffen hierüber.
Meine Frau und ich hatten mit Euch Beiden einen wunderschönen und sehr netten Abend beim gemeinsamen Forentreffen in Fahrdorf verbringen dürfen.
Oft haben wir noch von diesem Abend und den vielen, oft recht abwechslungsreichen Gesprächen mit Euch gesprochen.
Wir werden Malte in sehr guter Erinnerung behalten und möchten Dir liebe Brigitte und Deiner Familie unser aufrichtiges Beileid bekunden.
Carlos und Hilde aus München

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Georg,

Dein Statement zu Daniela's Frage ist ja sicherlich nicht falsch, vielleicht in einer anderen Rubrik aber besser aufgehoben. Versteh das niicht falsch, andere sind noch von der Nachricht wie benommen. Vielleicht ergibt sich noch Gelegenheit die näheren Umstände welche zu Malte's Tod führten kritisch zu hinterfragen. Lass uns das in einem neuen Thread dann machen.

Herzlichen Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte nur auf Daniela's Frage antworten und gebe Dir Recht, man sollte für das Thema Herzinfarktrisiko bei PCa einen neuen Thread machen. Sofern man es weiter diskutieren will.

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Brigitte,

auch ich bin zutiefst erschüttert. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt Dir und Deiner Familie. Carlos hat daran erinnert, dass wir damals in Fahrdorf etliche Stunden fröhlichen Beisammenseins gemeinsam genießen konnten. Nicht nur auf unserer Schiffstour, sondern auch am Abend beim Treffen mit den Shanty-Sängern. Malte konnte noch eine Videoaufnahme mit meinem Tablet während meines Auftretens als Mitsinger des Liedes An de Eck steiht ´n Jung mit´n Tüddelband erstellen. Auch das wird mich ihn immer noch lange wieder in Erinnerung bringen. 

Mögest Du, liebe Brigitte die Kraft finden, um diesen so plötzlichen Verlust zu ertragen.

*"Eines Tages ging ich zur welken Rose hin. Die Sonne strich sanft über ihre schon weichen und welken Blätter. Und ich sah, dass sie bald sterben würde. Hast du Angst vor dem Tod, fragte ich sie. Darauf antwortete sie: Aber nein. Ich habe doch gelebt, ich habe geblüht und meine Kräfte eingesetzt, soviel ich konnte. Kann man mehr von mir verlangen? Und Liebe, tausendfach verschenkt,  kehrt wieder zurück zu dem, der sie gegeben. So will ich warten auf das neue Leben und ohne Angst und Verzagen verblühen.* 
(Roland Leonhardt)

Herzliche Grüße auch von Peggy

Harald

----------


## wolle48

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

diese Nahricht macht auch mich undendlich traurig. Ich hatte mit Malte in letzter Zeit e-mail Kontakt, weil wir beide in Bad Berka die LU177 - Behandlung hatten und uns über die
Ergebnisse ausgetauscht haben.

Ebens wollte er mich auf dem laufenden halten, was seine Bemühungen in Fragen der Immun-therapie mit dendritischen Zellen ergibt.

Mein Beileid seiner Familie !

Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

Brigitte bat mich, Euch allen für die Anteilnahme zu danken, Sie fühlt sich jedoch zur Zeit nicht in der Lage, weitere Telefonanrufe, emails oder über Skype Fragen zu Malte's Tod weiterführend zu beantworten.

Laßt uns Ihren Wunsch respektieren und Ihr die Ruhe zu geben, welche Sie unbedingt braucht in dieser Situation.

Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber guter Malte,*
es kommt für uns unerwartet, auch wenn uns allen klar ist, dass sich die immerwährende Kampfbereitschaft an den täglichen kleinen Misserfolgen abschleift, bis man zu verzagen beginnt.

Wir haben uns 2010 beim Patiententag in Planegg persönlich kennen gelernt und wurden Verbündete, ja Freunde. Auch durch dich bin ich zum Golfspielen gekommen, was ich immer noch nicht beherrsche. Später liefen unsere Wege wieder etwas auseinander, aber wir begegneten uns mit Respekt. 2014 trafen wir uns das letzte Mal in Bremen, als ich beim PSMA PET/MRT war. Am 21. Juli werde ich nun wieder in Bremen beim PET sein, aber diesmal wird mir deine angenehme Gesellschaft vorenthalten bleiben.

Nun wirst du bald über die Weltmeere ziehend deine Reisen, die du so geliebt hast, fortsetzen können. Wir müssen noch ein bisschen ausharren. Dir alles Gute und unser Beileid den Angehörigen.

Elisabeth & Andreas


_By yon bonnie banks and by yon bonnie braes
Where the sun shines bright on Loch Lomond
Where me and my true love spent many happy days
On the bonnie bonnie banks of Loch Lomond. 

You'll take the high road and I'll take the low road
And I'll be in Scotland afore ye
Where me and my true love will never meet again
On the bonnie bonnie banks of Loch Lomond._

----------

